# Problem I have when I smoke



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

After tending to a smoker full of meat from 6 to 16 hrs.,I'm not much hungry for smoke flavored anything.Everybody eats everything up bragging on it and me,and that makes it well worth the time,just wish it would taste good to me right then.Give me a day or 2,and if there's anything left,game on.If it wasn't so much fun and didn't make everybody so happy,I'd give'r up.Nope,that's a stupid thing to say.A man gotta smoke.Do you cats get tired of smoke by the time it's ready to eat?


----------



## Greg E (Sep 20, 2008)

Ive never had that problem. My biggest problem on a long smoke is running out of beer.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Not me. I enjoy the process of smoking, the friends that stop for a beer when they see that we're 'fired up' & the food itself. I usually throw something relatively quick & easy for lunch when I'm doing an long smoke. 

We normally do a lot of meat when we do fire it up & then vacuum pack it for meals later. We don't smoke often (maybe 6X a year), so I can't say that I every get tired of the taste or the process... I think its therapeutic.


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

I love to smoke. I wouldn't want to eat smoked meat everyday, but love to cook.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Yes , I don't want anything to do with smoked meat . Give me a salad. I'm that way with everthing i cook . I gave up cook offs because I got to where I hated the smell of smoke.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

peckerwood said:


> After tending to a smoker full of meat from 6 to 16 hrs.,I'm not much hungry for smoke flavored anything.Everybody eats everything up bragging on it and me,and that makes it well worth the time,just wish it would taste good to me right then.Give me a day or 2,and if there's anything left,game on.If it wasn't so much fun and didn't make everybody so happy,I'd give'r up.Nope,that's a stupid thing to say.A man gotta smoke.Do you cats get tired of smoke by the time it's ready to eat?


Absolutely! That describes me to a T. I love to BBQ a lot more than eating it.

-Nick


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

yup.......i usually have a couple of sausages to throw on when the meat come off, then have some "rollups".........


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

peckerwood said:


> After tending to a smoker full of meat from 6 to 16 hrs.,I'm not much hungry for smoke flavored anything.Everybody eats everything up bragging on it and me,and that makes it well worth the time,just wish it would taste good to me right then.Give me a day or 2,and if there's anything left,game on.If it wasn't so much fun and didn't make everybody so happy,I'd give'r up.Nope,that's a stupid thing to say.A man gotta smoke.Do you cats get tired of smoke by the time it's ready to eat?


I'm the same way. I'll have a roll over and I'm done. The next day is always better for me.


----------



## Speckhunter77 (May 14, 2006)

When we do our cook offs and smoke half the day away,I would only taste the meat to see which is the best cut to turn in. Pretty much all the cooks are the same way...would rather eat anything but what we smoked....now if somebody else smoked it on a different day,that's a different story...lol. but hands down,I cook all day just because it what I love to do.


----------



## John Redcorn (Sep 8, 2009)

I thought I was the only one.....


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

John Redcorn said:


> I thought I was the only one.....


 Me too!


----------



## TSK (Apr 24, 2012)

Same here. After drinking beer during all day, I usually forget about eating. I really like seeing everyone else eat though.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

A few bites straight off of the fire while cutting it up or maybe a sandwich and i am done.


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

HydraSports said:


> A few bites straight off of the fire while cutting it up or maybe a sandwich and i am done.


Same here . . . usually when I cook a lot, whether it be on the smoker or in the kitchen, I don't want to eat what I cook . . . tired of looking at it by then. I bet some of your wives have the same issue at Thanksgiving and Christmas . . . wg


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

This happens to me from time to time. Kinda sad when you really think about it.


----------



## txslamonice (Aug 6, 2011)

This is a pretty common thing on BBQ and smoking forums. Take a shower and drink something you like before you eat helps a lot.


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

Absolutely. Don't want anything to do with it when I'm done. But then again every time I open the door I take a few bites.. So I'm generally pretty full by the time it's done.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

same here, I just eat it to try it

after a cookoff my sunglassses and phone are saturated with smoke, i smell it till about thursday the next week... its a good reminder of the fun i had the past weekend


----------



## 32redman (Apr 20, 2005)

MarshJr. said:


> same here, I just eat it to try it
> 
> after a cookoff my sunglassses and phone are saturated with smoke, i smell it till about thursday the next week... its a good reminder of the fun i had the past weekend


Same here


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

I have some left over smoked BBQ from this weekend for lunch right now, and its not really what I want to eat.


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

I usually just taste the cuts im going to tuen in after i turn in cookoffs can be alot of work id much rather prefer cooking at the house getting a good shower when im done I just enjoy seening people eat and enjoy themselves...Its something about sitting back and watching the smoke flow its relaxing to me


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

I would rather watch people enjoy the food after I smoke all day.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Same here but this also goes for anything else after cooking all day. Thanksgiving, Christmas and any other get together. I in most cases only snack during dinner then clean up. Exhausted and not hungry.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

never cook anything but steaks to eat the same day. Like some of the others we usually have some sausage that we cook to eat some time during the day while the brikest is doing its thing. cooked 26 briskets and 25 fryers and 30#s of sausage last weekend seot for church anniversary.

i like to seal a meal my brisket AND set down to a good plate of it later, especially after hunting or fishing


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Same here. After drinking beer and snacking all day, I'm full. I usually forget about eating. I really enjoy seeing everyone else eat though. :cheers:


----------



## Jomanchu (Mar 14, 2012)

X2 what Law Dog said.


----------



## HOOKED ON FISHIN (Feb 26, 2012)

I cook for days some times.....they have a 1-800 number for that but I can't quit!!! Are you kidding me? 

I do the same thing though. By the time I am done cooking I am just not hungry. Probably has to do with the fact that when I cook I graze. I have to test all the food to make sure the product is perfect. The final result of smiling faces makes it all worth it to me. I do set back a bit fir myself for a day or two later but it is never the same as when it just comes off the pit. You absolutely CANNOT beat that!


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Yeah I do eat while i'm cooking, and not so hungry after, but like yall say. It's the smiles you see when everyone else is eating is priceless! Luv to cook!


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

Thats me when I cook!! Whenever I cook anything, Thanksgiving, roasts, smoking bbq, seafood, etc, I'm normally not even hungry after I'm done cooking so I watch the others enjoy. Its weird!!


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

Depends on how much I feel like drinking. If I drink too much I ruin my appetite.


----------

